

Show HN: Jekyll meets Posterous – Static Blog and Email Posting - callmeed
http://www.utterson.me

======
sanderversluys
Nice idea! It think Posterous was awesome and I do miss features like e-mail
posting for my current github hosted Jykell blog.

